# Cold Newbord Kid - HELP!!



## Tiffany L (Jan 27, 2015)

I picked up a doe and her kid on Sunday - kid was born Friday.  Seemed ok just "lazy".  Previous owner said I had nothing to worry about.  Yesterday kid was cold and very lifeless.  Got them inside and under heat.  I cannot get the kids temp above 97 degrees or her to eat very much.  She is nursing off of momma but not very much or willingly.  Going to stop on my way home today and get some Bounce Back.  Kids breathing is also kinda raspy and this morning her one eye was all gunked shut.  At this point she is 4 days old and about 10lbs (Boer doeling) - should I give her penicillin?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 27, 2015)

Someone else can better speak of medications, I treat holistically, but here's what I would do.

Contact who you bought the group from.  A 'lazy' kid is NOT normal and is a warning sign -- she likely shouldnt have been sold imho.

I would use oregano oil, one drop of 20% dilution in yogurt or a glass of electrolyte water and get that down the throat.  If she's not too far gone, she should have a swallow reflex if you tip her head back and put fluid SLOWLY down.  Do this for 7 days.

Get a probiotic in her <<-- THIS CANNOT HURT NO MATTER HOW YOU TREAT HER.  She's fighting an infection and probiotics will ONLY EVER help.  You can use something like Astro plain baltic style yogurt or a liquid/pill form from health store.  RUB her to try and get that temperature up, get her laying on something warm like a hot water bottle or heated blanket.  You may need to pull and bottle feed her.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 27, 2015)

I contacted the person - no help at all said no worries the mom will do her thing.  Mom is doing her thing but I have a sick kid.  There is no place for me to get those items today on my way home.  We are in the middle of a snow storm and I will only be passing by the farm store.  As far as probiotic - I understand you use Holistic - but will Manna Pro Bounce Back be sufficient?


I kinda think they were getting rid of them in a hurry for a reason.  Sad.  But I'm not gonna give up on her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2015)

My first concern would be to get her warm!  Her little system is not going to process anything very well until she's at a minimum of 100 degrees.   Hope she bounces back for you.


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 27, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> My first concern would be to get her warm!  Her little system is not going to process anything very well until she's at a minimum of 100 degrees.   Hope she bounces back for you.



Any suggestions on how to get her warm - I've tried heating pad, woodstove, and heat lamp.  Temp will not come above that 97 degree mark.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2015)

Found this for you:
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/hypothermia/hypothermiabh.shtml


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's another:
http://joybileefarm.com/no-time-to-...ia-in-baby-goats-and-lambs-on-your-homestead/

Sending lots of prayers!


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 27, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Here's another:
> http://joybileefarm.com/no-time-to-...ia-in-baby-goats-and-lambs-on-your-homestead/
> 
> Sending lots of prayers!



Thank you for the links - I am gonna go home after work and try the bag/bath-tub method.  Unfortunately my boss is not an animal lover and I have to remain at work today.  Hopefully I can get that temp up bc I do have a bag of fluids on hand that I can give her as well SubQ.  And hopefully she will then nurse and become stable.  

This is my first go w/ goat kids this young.  Normally I buy after they are weaned. 

I hate these types of learning experiences.   But thank you again for the links and prayers.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 27, 2015)

You are very welcome.  These little stinkers can sure claw their way into your heart!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 27, 2015)

Go into a small room... for me when I have hypothermic babies, I go into our powder room, put a heating pad on the floor, lay the baby on it, run a space heater, and put blankets on top. The small room with the door closed helps keep the heat in and raises the temperature. I had a baby bounce back after an hour or two. Give nutridrench if you have it for a shot of energy. After baby is warm, feed it warm milk. As far as the infection in her eye, I would wait on giving her any meds until her belly is full of food which means she has to be warmed up first.


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 27, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> Go into a small room... for me when I have hypothermic babies, I go into our powder room, put a heating pad on the floor, lay the baby on it, run a space heater, and put blankets on top. The small room with the door closed helps keep the heat in and raises the temperature. I had a baby bounce back after an hour or two. Give nutridrench if you have it for a shot of energy. After baby is warm, feed it warm milk. As far as the infection in her eye, I would wait on giving her any meds until her belly is full of food which means she has to be warmed up first.



@SheepGirl  - IF I take her into our powder room (which I have no problem doing) am I going to break that bond she has with her mom?  I currently have them both in my basement on blankets and straw.  This morning when I took the baby up to my woodstove, located in another room, the mother was flipping out that I had taken the baby away.  I cannot get the baby to drink from a bottle, other the mother, so I'm scared that taking her away will cause the mom to reject her?  I am up for anything to save the baby - just asking questions that is all for further knowledge.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 27, 2015)

She might reject the baby, but since she's calling for her, I'm not sure that will happen. My baby I had was born out in the wind (we live on a hill) and was flat out laying on his side really lifeless. His momma had his sister up and nursing. When I took him away, momma wasn't calling for him that I remember. When I brought him back, she didn't want him. So he became a bottle baby.


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 27, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> She might reject the baby, but since she's calling for her, I'm not sure that will happen. My baby I had was born out in the wind (we live on a hill) and was flat out laying on his side really lifeless. His momma had his sister up and nursing. When I took him away, momma wasn't calling for him that I remember. When I brought him back, she didn't want him. So he became a bottle baby.



If she becomes a bottle baby - which I have no problem with - how can I get her to nurse off of a bottle?  I have tried a regular baby bottle nipple as well as a pritchard nipple.  She has no interest in either one.  Or is that maybe just bc she is so weak?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 27, 2015)

At this point, breaking that bond is a risk i would take. She can be syringe or tube fed if need be.

I have never used the mana products, they arent available here, so i cant tell you. Check for stressaid at your farm store as well, it can go in water and im sure could be mixed into milk.

Good luck :/ so sad. I would file a complaint if you lose the kid and they refuse to reimburse you partly.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 27, 2015)

I've fortunately never had the issue of babies not accepting bottle nipples. Sometimes my bottle baby goat will be drinking and then she'll stop and not show an interest. However, I don't think that's the case here. Warm the baby up, give her some energy (karo syrup, nutridrench, survive, etc) and then try to feed her. If she won't take the bottle right away, tube feed her. If she gets hungry and still won't take the bottle, see if she will suck on your finger (if she doesn't have a suck reflex, that's a problem). Then try replacing your finger with the nipple. Or squirt some milk into her mouth.


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 27, 2015)

OK I will try all of that.  Tube feeding - is it as scary as it sounds?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 27, 2015)

No, not really. Just slide the tube down her throat, you should be able to feel it go down the side of her trachea. When my mom helps tube lambs, she likes to put the tube in water and if it bubbles, you're in the airway and if it doesn't, you're in the stomach.

Then attach a syringe on the end and tada. See if youtube videos on tube feeding will help make you feel more comfortable and confident.


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone.  I will update as soon as my boyfriend gets home - he gets home before me.  I am going to stop at the store and get Bounce Back and a tube for tube feeding.  I want this baby to pull through.  She has our hearts.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree with the others! I would defiantly get the Nutri-Drench. It should also help get her temp up. 

For the probiotics I use this. I mix is up with a few cc's of water and drench them.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/goats-prefer-probiotic-power-1-lb?cm_vc=IOPDP 

I would bring her inside, like the others have suggested. If you do the warm water soak, put her in a bag so that she doesn't get wet. (with her head out of course!)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a good thread. Its a topic for low temperatures in goats.
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/topic-for-low-temperatures-in-goats.22044/#post-295504


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 28, 2015)

Update  
Last night I got her Manna Pro Bounce Back and her temp is up to 102.  I also gave her some SubQ fluids and 1cc of penicillin.  She seemed to perk up a little.  At 4am she at 4oz of milk (did not have to tube feed) and then at 7am she ate 6oz milk.  PLEASE keep those prayers coming.  I do not want to lose this little one.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 28, 2015)

WooHoo!  That's great news.  Thanks to such diligent care it sounds like she's on the road to recovery.  Next step, and it's a very important one - we need PICTURES!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2015)

AGREED! Well done, keep up the good work. I have heard great things about manna products but like i said, cant get them here!


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 28, 2015)

Tiffany L said:


> Update
> Last night I got her Manna Pro Bounce Back and her temp is up to 102.  I also gave her some SubQ fluids and 1cc of penicillin.  She seemed to perk up a little.  At 4am she at 4oz of milk (did not have to tube feed) and then at 7am she ate 6oz milk.  PLEASE keep those prayers coming.  I do not want to lose this little one.





Unfortunately I have not taken any pics since I brought her home. I've been too worried with getting her better. But here is a pic of her from Sunday (1-25-15) when we brought her home.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 28, 2015)

and  for continued improvement!!


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 28, 2015)

This little girl is beautiful.  She is all white w/ cream cape and chocolate spots in the cape.  94% registered.  Her momma won 1st place in show 2 years in a row.  Am hoping baby girl can do the same.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 28, 2015)

Ahhhhh - she's a cutie patootie for sure!


----------



## elevan (Jan 28, 2015)

For future reference - two good ways to bring up body temp are 1) warm water enemas and 2) a hot water bottle in the crotch / between the thighs (wrapped in a towel so it doesn't burn the skin)

Warm Sub-Q fluids is another good option.  You can heat your fluid bag in the microwave.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 28, 2015)

So glad your little cutie is improving!


----------



## Tiffany L (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks @elevan that is what I do w/ her fluids - she gets them warmed to keep her warm.  She seems to be improving a little more each day.  I had the baby in my powder room - her and her momma are now living in my basement.  (good thing we havent finished it yet lol)  Thank you to everyone for your advice and caring thoughts/prayers.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2015)

She glad she is getting better!


----------

